# Yarn Porn Fetish



## Elessara (Sep 8, 2010)

You heard me.

http://www.amautalab.com/works/broadcast/independent/blindness.html
Maybe NSFW???


----------



## Slyck (Sep 10, 2010)

This has to be one of the stranger fetishes out there.


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 10, 2010)

Well ya know on the internet we have a rule... one of the few real RULES... It's called Rule 34.

Yo just proved it.


----------



## Jude (Sep 10, 2010)

This doesn't surprise me.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 10, 2010)

Cats on the internet


----------



## CerbrusNL (Sep 10, 2010)

Nice, whatever what left of my innocence just flew out of the window...


----------



## Samael234 (Sep 10, 2010)

It looked realy interesting as a short film... untill she started stroking the wood!


----------



## The DK (Sep 10, 2010)

that goes into my top ten of the stragest things ive seen on the internet. 



Samael234 said:


> It looked realy interesting as a short film... untill she started stroking the wood!



thats when it got funny and then the random bear classic


----------



## Samael234 (Sep 10, 2010)

The DK said:


> that goes into my top ten of the stragest things ive seen on the internet.
> 
> 
> 
> thats when it got funny and then the random bear classic



Yeah! that was good times, went straight on my facebook!


----------



## Eske (Sep 10, 2010)

wh..
what in the love of god.
did i just see.


Well, I'm not going to sleep, tonight.  :I


----------



## Lobar (Sep 10, 2010)

ok, I was expecting yarn bondage, which would have been cute, but...

...what...the _fuck_.


----------



## Elessara (Sep 11, 2010)

The DK said:


> that goes into my top ten of the stragest things ive seen on the internet.
> 
> 
> 
> thats when it got funny and then the random bear classic




Oh gawd the bear... What. the. FUCK.


----------



## Ames (Sep 11, 2010)

My... brain...


----------



## NCollieboy (Sep 11, 2010)

yarn porn

not big surprise


----------



## Glitch (Sep 12, 2010)

Eske said:


> wh..
> what in the love of god.
> did i just see.
> 
> ...


 
Neither am I.  :I



NCollieboy said:


> yarn porn
> 
> not big surprise


 
I just read that in Heavy Weapons Guy's voice.


----------



## Lukar (Sep 12, 2010)

Quick, Kirby! Run away before your mind is tainted!


----------



## Jude (Sep 12, 2010)

Jackalfox said:


> Quick, Kirby! Run away before your mind is tainted!


 
Too late


----------



## Elessara (Sep 12, 2010)

Glitch said:


> I just read that in Heavy Weapons Guy's voice.



Lol, as did I.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Sep 12, 2010)

Umm wow.. just wow... but sadly the ending was cute... but totally not a turn on


----------



## Elessara (Sep 16, 2010)

TrinityWolfess said:


> Umm wow.. just wow... but sadly the ending was cute... but totally not a turn on


 
Cute, in the "I killed that fucker and stole his clothes so I can fuck you instead" kinda way... o_0


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Sep 16, 2010)

Elessara said:


> Cute, in the "I killed that fucker and stole his clothes so I can fuck you instead" kinda way... o_0


 
Thats kinda what I mean.... >.> But the dude stole her jewelery... a bear has no use for that stuff


----------



## Elessara (Sep 16, 2010)

TrinityWolfess said:


> Thats kinda what I mean.... >.> But the dude stole her jewelery... a bear has no use for that stuff


 
Maybe he gave it back to her after he killed and stripped him.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 16, 2010)

The fuck did I just watch?
I did appreciate the amount of effort and creativity put into it, but it's still fucking weird...


----------

